# Hello? Hello? Hello?



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

"Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone at home?"


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

mschnebly said:


> "Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?"


MR Brain is always here.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not here.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

hello...Hello...Helloooo. *HELLO*!


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

dmk1974 said:


> hello...Hello...Helloooo. *HELLO*!
> View attachment 50985


I like the Stooges better with Curly, not Shemp!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

mschnebly said:


> "Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?"


Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
Well, I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

BillyClyde said:


> I like the Stooges better with Curly, not Shemp!


That's what I was going to say.


----------

